# 2.0T FSI W/M Settings



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 2007 passat with the FSI motor. Looking at getting a Devils own stage 2 progressive kit. 

Will be running 50/50 , I have the fully loaded APR ECU. I plan on running 93 octane , W/M, and the 100 octane file.

What nozzle should I use?

What pump PSI should I use?

What start and end psi should I have set? I get up to 22 psi spike at 3k, holds 20 till 5k rpm and down to about 12 psi at redline.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone?

Should the right dial on the controller be set to final psi at redline (10-12 psi or so on most k03) or the peak psi under spike- 22?

What nozzle placement usually works best on the throttle inlet pipe?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Left nozzle is where u start spraying and right nozzle is where u want it to start fully spraying. ...i personally start at 5psi and go full at 10psi....im using the D05 nozzle but most run with the D03 that comes with the kit


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

^ yeah, start at 5psi, and max at 12psi, or whatever you hold for boost at redline. Our small turbos peak in the midrange, then die off to about half of what it was. If you set your full setting at your peak boost, you won't be spraying 100% at redline

single nozzle, I'm not sure, but I'm running dual nozzles, one 2gph (126ml), and one 1gph (63ml). At 200psi, it sprays 252ml/min (stock ratings are @160psi usually)


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

> ^ yeah, start at 5psi, and max at 12psi, or whatever you hold for boost at redline. Our small turbos peak in the midrange, then die off to about half of what it was. If you set your full setting at your peak boost, you won't be spraying 100% at redline


Good info. I am doing my gti in the near future, stock other than uni 1+, and had not thought about this yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I've actually changed my nozzles to 175/100 recently, and doing 55% meth, and it runs much better than before.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Big_c02 how did you make out . I'm looking into running the apr 100 octane program too. Just seeing if I can get some input from another apr guy?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Slayer said:


> I've actually changed my nozzles to 175/100 recently, and doing 55% meth, and it runs much better than before.


Yea i changed my mixture up a bit also....I'm currently doing a 60/40 meth to water, and the car seems to like it....its also cold here now so that may have added to it as well....im gonna keep running it through summer and see how it does then to decide if i will keep running 60/40



pootey said:


> Hey Big_c02 how did you make out . I'm looking into running the apr 100 octane program too. Just seeing if I can get some input from another apr guy?


I have 2 buddies, both with TSIs, running the 100 file on water meth with APR software


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

I had no issues running the 100 octane file even in really hot weather. 170 cc/min total injection, had to play around with the settings a bit to get dialed in on the MAFU control unit. 250 psi at the pump. 0 degrees retard across the board.


----------

